# Amberjack help needed



## Ben (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody have suggestions on public spots with enough vertical relief to hold legal jacks. I'm looking for something within 35 miles S SW of perdido pass. Have caught them at the oil rigs (252, 255, etc) just don't want to run that far. 



Thanks



Ben


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

the oriskany is a good spot to catch legal jacks.. weve put quite a few in the boat off that spot


----------



## Ben (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion! I've never fished the big O. I've heard it's full of 'cudas and divers! I'd really like something to the west. Does anybody know if any AL public reefs have any vertical relief? I've fished the tanks and snapper modules, but have never caught a jack on them.



Thanks



Ben


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Try the tennco rig it has decent ajs.


----------



## fishin' fool (Apr 25, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

i am also looking for some good aj action. haven't had any in about 5 years. Looking for a little beating but no out to far. thanks in advance


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Ton of places on the SW Edge over natural bottom that you can pull keeper jacks off of.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Is there any within 20 miles of Pcola Pass?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Tennecao and Antares hold AJs. Big enough to pull, small enough to save your back.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

tenneco and chevron are great for jacks,we have also been catching quite a few on some of the bridge rubble spots


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

Caught two nice ones(34" and 40") in about 20 minutes last week on the Antares. One on a live ruby red lips, the other on a 12" mingo. The bigger fish hit the mingo. Both baits lasted about 10 seconds before being inhaled, so I got the feeling the wreck was loaded with them. Don't fish much west, so don't know of any spots that way. Good luck.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i-10 bridge rubble!


----------



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

which bridge rubble? and with what kind of bait?


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *fisherboy20 (9/3/2009)*and with what kind of bait?




Vertical Jig. Burn it as fast as you can, pause, and burn it again. Hang on.


----------



## bluey (Sep 5, 2009)

Read Florida Sportsman, September 2009 issue, page 76. I, myself went to the gps points giving in the article. It was for I10 bridge rubble approx 11 miles from Pensacola pass. 80 foot of water. Threw out a buoy and dropped anchor. First rod thrown out with pin fish, set in rod holder so I can rig a light action rod. Stop, first rod takes off - missed. Pin another pin and within 2 minutes the rod is singing to me - cut off, must have been large king. Put large pin out and don't put rod in holder - just hold it in my hands like I'm supposed too. Wham! Fish on and it's going to be mine to eat - 37in. Amberjack. Action was great for awhile and then several Dolphin showed up and the bite stopped:


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

The I-10 bridge rubble SW of P-cola pass had plenty of legal jacks this year.


----------



## CaptainRambo (Jun 22, 2009)

what are some gps cordinates for I10 bridge rubble


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I know you said you wan to stay within 35 miles but if you run just a little bit further to the marathon jacket you will be pleasantly rewarded with more jacks than you can handle. I've caught big jacks every time I've been there with the biggest being 70lbs taken on a tormentor ribbonfish jig. 

Another of good spot especially in the colder monthsis the rigVK-124A. Its about 32 miles SW of perdido pass and sits in around 120ft. There is always a lot of jacks there in the fall and winter but you will have to pick through a lot more smaller fish.


----------



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

If you go to the marathon jacket troll around it first and try to catch a bonita that is 5 or 6 pounds.

As soon as you catch one put it down and see what happens just hang on.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

This kinda action, got this one off 252


----------

